
Ask HN : Competitive programming or learning programming languages - samroar04
 Which is better doing Competitive programming or learning programming languages?
======
probinso
Scuba Diving

~~~
samroar04
lol ok agreed more interesting then the two.

------
Klockan
You can do competitive programming in a new language, that way you get both.

~~~
samroar04
A good idea but according to me competitive programming makes you fast but not
a good programmer who can write good code.

~~~
Klockan
There is nothing stopping you from writing good code when doing competitive
programming.

~~~
samroar04
but I feel when we do competitive programming we mostly look for shortcuts to
do it fast and not always the good approach to do it though I myself I have
little experience in competitive programming.

------
kaberuka
we need to get full details about programming language not a summary of it
anyway thanks for keeping update us.

